

Spør HN: Any startups in Norway? - roschdal

Are there any recently started tech startups in Norway? Is there anyone on HN planning on starting one here? Are there any opportunities for entrepreneurs and startups in Norway? Please let me know what you think!
======
bborud
Yes many. The problem is that you will never hear about them because there
does not seem to be any attractive forum for tech startups in Norway free of
dull business types.

Herein lies an opportunity: to create a YC/"Hacker News"-like focal point for
entrepreneurs minus the boring "first tuesday"-segment that are only
interested in talking about stock options and exit strategies.

If you have some spare time and want to do something about this I can put you
in contact with some people in the "incubator" business who might be able to
introduce you to useful people.

------
ohashi
Not norway specific, but checkout <http://www.arcticstartup.com>

~~~
roschdal
Thanks for the link! It contains links to a few Norwegian startups, which is
at least something.

I was actually hoping to hear from actual people on HN in Norway about their
startup plans, though.

